# rethreading/clean up threads on unimount lift ram packing nut



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

Western unimount: any of you guys ever use a new packing nut and cut the threads to try and rethread the lift ram housing threads?.
thx, Jim


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

No I haven’t . Are they all chewed up?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not on that, but I have done that before on other things. Cut four flutes, clean up the threads on the nut, give it a try, but are the housing threads damaged/stripped? or just a little bougered?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

who needs lock tite when you can just cross thread it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya tighten it up till it breaks off, then back off half a turn.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gunna need pics man seriously.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

xgiovannix12 said:


> who needs lock tite when you can just cross thread it


I think I am going to get a bumper sticker that says this. That's the motto of my life.


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

Western1 said:


> No I haven't . Are they all chewed up?


no, not chewed up, they r barely there. not pronounced and like they need rethreaded. it took serious effort to start the packing nut and I was doubting that I could get it started.


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

xgiovannix12 said:


> who needs lock tite when you can just cross thread it


have you used lock tite? I have not heard of using that in this application, I have been told no Teflon tape.


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Gunna need pics man seriously.


ordering parts today, when I tackle this project I will post pics


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh my.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

drahtrade said:


> have you used lock tite? I have not heard of using that in this application, I have been told no Teflon tape.


He was joking


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If the threads are gone. There probably is not enough material left to make new ones. My thoughts are go find a used housing.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Don’t use aftermarket parts!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

drahtrade said:


> have you used lock tite? I have not heard of using that in this application, I have been told no Teflon tape.


no lock tite on this nut


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

drahtrade said:


> ordering parts today, when I tackle this project I will post pics


Are you in Newark NJ?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I bought a aftermarket lift cyl about 3 years ago for $50. There still the same price and it still work and prob alot better than a chewed up old cylinder.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brettny said:


> I bought a aftermarket lift cyl about 3 years ago for $50. There still the same price and it still work and prob alot better than a chewed up old cylinder.


How is that going to work on a unimout exactly?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> How is that going to work on a unimout exactly?


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> How is that going to work on a unimout exactly?


Sawzall™ and super-glue


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

here we go Birdseed JR trying to make it better... how about buying another pump instead of cobbing it up


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

dieselss said:


> How is that going to work on a unimout exactly?


Point being u wont care about spending the money on a new unit when it pops out at 3am with 2' more snow coming.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brettny said:


> Point being u wont care about spending the money on a new unit when it pops out at 3am with 2' more snow coming.


Again have you SEEN a unimout lately?
The cylinder is built into the housing.....so how is buying a new cylinder going to help in this case exactly?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes i have..buy a new unit.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So far as I know, you can not purchase a complete SEHP power unit anymore. And even if you could, I think that the OP was looking for help in salvaging his so he didn't have to spend $1500 on a new one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brettny said:


> Yes i have..buy a new unit.


Seeing as a "new" unit is not an option as they have been out of production for some time, what else would YOU suggest?

Maybe take it apart and clean it like the serviceable solenoid you mentioned before?

Can you post up a link to the "new" unit your talking about?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

To the OP. There is a company called EZ thread that makes a diamond cutting tool for what you want to do. They are on ebay. However, you need to be real savvy with an air die grinder. I do suggest you look up on youtube this search "Keith Fenner thread repair" first. It is worth a shot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If he checked out the local junk yards, he could probably find a used unit for cheap.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

i picked up several units over the years at junk yards and CL


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

xgiovannix12 said:


> i picked up several units over the years at junk yards and CL


The last few spares I got, I think I paid 75. A piece.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

last 3 i bought I pretty much paid 25 bucks each at a pull it yard


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Might even be worth finding the thread size and pitch and find a used tap on ebay.


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

ok, so I have taken the packing nut off and reexamined the whole situation after talking with several people. There are a couple things working against you here. One, is the packing has to be tapped down as far as you can wo damaging the aluminum threads. I did mine w a wood dowel. Two, there is a small bit of slop on the ram, which makes it difficult to start squarely. Three you have to apply downward pressure in order to get started which complicates getting started squarely.
I got it back together and it appears to be square, I'm going to change the fluid again tmrw and give her a test.
I would like to ask what's the best way to bleed bc I keep getting pressure when loosening the top fill nut, like it spills out not a lot but enough for a puddle. I have bled (moved up and down side to side) eight or nine times and it's still doing it? Is this normal? Am I missing something? I drained both angle rams also. Has anyone ever used a shop vac in order to suck out the old fluid, and if so does it get it out of the rams also? Just a thought?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It is a unimount correct? They bleed out pretty easy. Then after you have angled the rams some, put it in float. Push the ram all the way down. Now there will always be a little pressure in the reservoir, it is a sealed system. Remove the fill and the level plug. Top it off with fluid, install the plugs, you should be good to go.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like Randall said it should bleed out with cycling Plow side to side couple times. Will have some pressure like stated?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops mention to use exclamation mark!!!


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

has anyone ever had a leak at he packing nut threads (where it goes into the aluminum housing? I can not get it to quit leaking. It's not a bad leak but it is enough to let water get in and freeze up the works. I'm wondering if anyone has had this and what they did to correct it?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If its leaking from the threads, then it's the ram packing.
Did you inspect all the seals before you installed them? How did you install the seals into the housing?


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

dieselss said:


> If its leaking from the threads, then it's the ram packing.
> Did you inspect all the seals before you installed them? How did you install the seals into the housing?


well, it did not leak there until I put a new ram lift cylinder and new packing in. I double checked with the guy at the dealership to make sure I installed the seals correctly. 
so u r saying that if it leaks right at the packing nut threads where It screws into the alum housing : it is the seals? I cant understand how you can take a steel packing nut and screw it into an aluminum housing/threads and it not leak? especially wo any type of sealant for the threads?


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

drahtrade said:


> well, it did not leak there until I put a new ram lift cylinder and new packing in. I double checked with the guy at the dealership to make sure I installed the seals correctly.
> so u r saying that if it leaks right at the packing nut threads where It screws into the alum housing : it is the seals? I cant understand how you can take a steel packing nut and screw it into an aluminum housing/threads and it not leak? especially wo any type of sealant for the threads?


I soaked them in blue hyd. snow plow fluid installed by hand, and tapped down w a wooden dowel as to have enough threads to start the packing nut. Getting the nut started is difficult.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember the seals seal out the fluid, or keep it underneath the lift ram.
So if fluid is getting past the threads, it's either the seals or the ram nut not being tight enough.

Can you post a pic of the nut and ram


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The packing kit comes tied together in it's order of installation. That is how you installed it?


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Remember the seals seal out the fluid, or keep it underneath the lift ram.
> So if fluid is getting past the threads, it's either the seals or the ram nut not being tight enough.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the nut and ram


 I tighten the packing nut until three maybe four threads are showing that's the way it was originally


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> The packing kit comes tied together in it's order of installation. That is how you installed it?


Yes, and I was in close advisement w the dealer bc it was my first time doing it. I'm confident that they were installed correctly as far as order goes.


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a new packing and new packing nut. I guess I'm going to put those in, even though this packing has maybe 16 hours on it. Maybe they were damaged when I put them in, I don't think so, but it was my first time. And I use western parts not aftermarket. I was told that can make a big difference.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you install a new wiper seal in the nut?

Did you try to tighten the nut down a little bit more first?


----------



## drahtrade (Mar 7, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Did you install a new wiper seal in the nut?
> 
> Did you try to tighten the nut down a little bit more first?


Yes I tightened the nut down, until I was nervous about the pump not being able to lift it,, new wiper seal was installed after being soaked in fluid first. I was careful r/t installing correctly. 
How many threads do u guys normally have showing on the housing ?


----------

